# Anyone have a tank with a Lid?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Does it cut down the evap by alot? Im thinking about adding one to my 10 gallon, only concern is that it will get dirty and block off some light, but I think it will be still okay since I only have soft corals and my light is pretty strong.

Just wanted to know if anyone out there is using a lid and how much you have to topoff ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I run lids on my 72.....I have to top off maybe 3 to 4 gals weekly.....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

lids on all 3 of my setups, some for eels some for evap and some just to help hold the corner of the lights up, when u do weekly water changes just take them off and run cool water over them all salt creep and excess food come right off.. no biggie


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Alright thank you guys. Also what do you guys think of a koralia 2 in a 10 gallon too much flow?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> Alright thank you guys. Also what do you guys think of a koralia 2 in a 10 gallon too much flow?


I think a k1 would be better for soft corals. I had a nano in a10g and it was even fine for softies, but now i have a k1 in a 15g (along with sump output) and the flows pretty good.

I would use a lid, but just clean it weekly or bi weekly and it shouldnt effect lighting.
I use warm water to clean them becasue salt will disolve faster and come off in warm water.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I only use a lid on the front 1/4 of my tank (where it sticks out from the wall) to keep all of my evaporation in the fish room, and not the viewing side and the house. They do get salt creep and dust, but i just rinse them off bi-weekly... On the other side of the wall theres a fan blowing across the exposed 3/4 of the tank

Major concern is heat! Evaporitive cooling is about the most efficient means possible to lower temp in your aquarium, by keeping the water vapor trapped and slowing evaporation you will see a raise in tank temperature. Just to give you an idea, im loosing almost 4 gals of water per day due to evap and only seeing a 2 deg raise in temp when my halides are on. without the fan and evap my tank would run upwards of 90 easily... when my fan crapped out last time it spiked to 88 within hours of the lights coming on.

If you have some sort of fish, eel, or critter you need to keep in the tank: Make an eggcrate lid (doesnt block much light or get dirty as often) or you can go to home depot and buy a window screen kit that you cut to size, and then stretch the screen yourself. The downside to the screen is it blocks lots of light compared to the eggcrate.


----------

